# '05 F-350 '10 ExtremeV



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I figure Ill post some Pics of my current plow upgrade. What do you guys think?

*******NOTE******
~Truck has no ballest, which does receive 600lbs for storms!
~ Action Shots to come.....In the next 24-36hrs!!!:waving:


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome truck, nice new shiny plow!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I like the painted better than stainless.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice I'm surprised it hasn't fallen apart yet (from the installation).


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

you sure that is 10ft?

and how do you like you maxxrover m/t, i got a set in 315/75/16 that i run in the summer, had to use them to plow a couple of times and seemed good in the snow


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

He means 2010, the year of the plow


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments the plow is a 8.6ft 2010 model year

Brad I have got 27k miles and their only half warn! going to get them in 35s next time around! They are very good in the snow. Everyone I recomend the tires to love them also.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Very Nice Set-up!!!!.....Love those Fishers.......:salute:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great! I wish this storm would backin and give us the 12-18" instead of 3-5"...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah i went with them because I could get them in 35's in load range E, i liked how they had sipes in the blocks, and I have 2 summers on mine, and they are still looking like new, even after having the programer turned all the way up all summer, spins them 35's easy haha


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

How much are the 35's? My toyo's are $250 each locally in a 285.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

looking good Pete


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks good hopefully you get some snow soon to try it out


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow that looks real sharp....def get some action pics


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

plowguy43;1161725 said:


> How much are the 35's? My toyo's are $250 each locally in a 285.


i had paid $880 for all 4 of mine shipped on tirerack in 315 10ply


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow $220 each shipped, and I've been watching petes tires for 2 seasons now-they wear great. I think I may pick up a set.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

that's a purdy truck. have fun and make some $$$


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

truck, plow and tires look sweet!! do you have a 2-4" leveling/lift kit or is it stock???


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck and plow looks great. Did you guys ever count how many beers it took to put it together?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new plow, looks great. Good luck with it this winter.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

mercer_me;1161981 said:


> The truck and plow looks great. Did you guys ever count how many beers it took to put it together?


We were in no condition to be counting LOL actually I honestly don't know LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;1162084 said:


> We were in no condition to be counting LOL


There is nothing wrong with that. HAHA


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice set up!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1162087 said:


> There is nothing wrong with that. HAHA


Well I drank bout half of my ladies beerThumbs Up and plowguy drank bout half of his coors water:laughing: dmcarpentry worked on his capt&OJ all day and Repo behaved himself till all critical was done, than mixing 60-40 absolute and oj


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

dmcarpentry;1161749 said:


> looking good Pete


Thanks Drew You were a huge help putting it together. It was also nice to meet you! And the next tile job I get im def passing it on to you! You ever get into a framing job that has technical staircases or Strucural valleys give me a call will glad to help learn you!! I eat that $H!t for breakfest!!!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

EGLC;1161952 said:


> truck, plow and tires look sweet!! do you have a 2-4" leveling/lift kit or is it stock???


Just 2" BDS leveling with BDS nitro shocks and Steering stabilizer w/relocate bracket And made that truck 100X better Its not completely leveled but when I haul my 6k pound trailer I dont want it to look to stupid. 
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

ford all the way, I wish my black truck was that colour


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice truck and plow looks great, Good luck with it


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

plowguy43;1161879 said:


> Wow $220 each shipped, and I've been watching petes tires for 2 seasons now-they wear great. I think I may pick up a set.


yeah they were on sale when i ordered them i think they are more now, but they are cheaper then alot of the other "mud" tires out there, and i dont find they are too noisy going down the road, but you cant hear much over the 7.3, and they handle great, even when the speedo is pinned out, and they ballanced easy too, i would buy them again


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

bacwudzme;1162237 said:


> Thanks Drew You were a huge help putting it together. It was also nice to meet you! And the next tile job I get im def passing it on to you! You ever get into a framing job that has technical staircases or Strucural valleys give me a call will glad to help learn you!! I eat that $H!t for breakfest!!!


no problem Pete

dont mind wrenching once and a while, especially when its in a heated garage on a sun and not on the side of the road during a snow storm 

get a chance to plow tonight??

I hit a few of my accounts and got some practice with the pull plow, i think it is going to work out well for me.... just starting to get the hang of it

as for the framing I have a few bids out right now but they are simple cape's

maybe some tricky stuff in the spring


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

dmcarpentry;1162502 said:


> no problem Pete
> 
> dont mind wrenching once and a while, especially when its in a heated garage on a sun and not on the side of the road during a snow storm
> 
> ...


I only hit my long pushes I need to put on the rubber deflector not a huge fan of plowing at 10mph

Im not looking for work. but I teach you easy ways on framing the technical stuff! Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Truck looks awesome Pete let us know how she scrapes!


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey man we put the 9.6 x v on are f-550 last year and it is the best plow ever but you need that rubber deflecter it keeps the snow off the windsheld.


----------



## gwhunter (Sep 22, 2008)

How does the 5.4 push? I was never really too impressed but the power mine had towing. But I never plowed with it.

Matt


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

gwhunter;1163256 said:


> How does the 5.4 push? I was never really too impressed but the power mine had towing. But I never plowed with it.
> 
> Matt


I have no complaints It goes good for me,no one likes the 5.4 on this site but it gets the job done without ever skipping a beat. I think im the onlyone that understands that its a 6000lbs workhorse not a Porsche Cayman. I gave up hotroding years ago! So Im pleased with what I have


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll smoke you in my HEMI! LOL, but I'd still love to own your truck!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowguy43;1163437 said:


> I'll smoke you in my HEMI! LOL, but I'd still love to own your truck!


Wanna hook axles?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Name the place I'll bring the beer.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Drews front lawn!!!:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL if he'd move his d*mn truck first!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

bacwudzme;1163421 said:


> I have no complaints It goes good for me,no one likes the 5.4 on this site but it gets the job done without ever skipping a beat.


I like it.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ew ew ew ew , count me in!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we do need to change out your bump stops and install my pro wings...


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

Hahaha. We should have a burnout competition while were at it 


We could def do an install night, pro wings and beer 

Or beer then pro wings...,. 

Captians and oj. ????


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can reach the tools without moving (picking up ) the beers that are blockig them.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Im a GM guy, but I have to say that is a real nice truck and plow!!!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe we should do my front end change at the same time. I can use Drew's as a drawing board if so needed lol.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

RepoMan207;1164676 said:


> Maybe we should do my front end change at the same time. I can use Drew's as a drawing board if so needed lol.


Sounds good

I have most everything we would need


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Well lets plan a nite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

i was going to head to camp sat night but we will see what the storm does, anytime after that is fine 

might be around tomorrow afternoon/night also 

Garage is in Raymond


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't do anything this week. Next week or weekend is fine.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck and plow!!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

just got one shot, just cleaned my driveway and 3 of my long pushes Ill wait since the said there is another band heading through.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thats quite the clean scrape.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Clean scrape indeed. That almost looks like the T frame needs to go up a notch as well.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

RepoMan207;1165728 said:


> Clean scrape indeed. That almost looks like the T frame needs to go up a notch as well.


The manual said to keep the T frame parallel with the ground which its so danm close that I did not want to mess with it. I adjusted the cutting edges so it is perfect in scoop and V. It does scrape nice though. I might hook up to the XBlade and see how that does. Once I get my PIA driveways done.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

bacwudzme;1165745 said:


> The manual said to keep the T frame parallel with the ground which its so danm close that I did not want to mess with it. I adjusted the cutting edges so it is perfect in scoop and V. It does scrape nice though. I might hook up to the XBlade and see how that does. Once I get my PIA driveways done.


It could be just the angle of the photo. I know you said you had checked....

She does scrape nice though!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Who needs salt,:laughing:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That yellow plow on that blue truck looks great


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete- I want to hook up your Xblade to see if my chargig problems are from my plow or truck...


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowguy43;1166259 said:


> Pete- I want to hook up your Xblade to see if my chargig problems are from my plow or truck...


Come by tomarrow AM.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pm me your addy


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

*Some Improvments*

Made a much beed improvment today....
Its .080 5052 aluminum and old conveyer belt 12" wide


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I am going to make new ones with .125 with a support band where the screws go and have it painted black.

will have action shots tomarrow nite also with the 12-20" blizzard we are getting.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great! Full coverage in all positions..


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1170284 said:


> Looks great! Full coverage in all positions..


I may kid and joke but I dont f**k around!!!!


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bacwudzme how do u like like your maxxrovers


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

nice I want to do that to mine, Did you use the same bolts that the plow came with? I am sure it is alot cheaper then what fisher wants for theirs


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

snowsniper1;1170295 said:


> Bacwudzme how do u like like your maxxrovers


Love them, love them, love them!!!!! What you can see is 27k miles wearing like Iron and are awsomein snow, and not that noisy on the highway



bigbadbrad;1170301 said:


> nice I want to do that to mine, Did you use the same bolts that the plow came with? I am sure it is alot cheaper then what fisher wants for theirs


Brad let me talk to my buddy who works for Portland rubber usally I just give him a 30 pack for 10ft and I have a buddy that owns a metal stamping and forming shop so I can shear the metal I have next to pennies invested. Ill see what I can do and ship some up to you next time I talk to him. I will PM you for a address or he has a camp in Linnius (sp) he can meet you up there.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

bacwudzme;1170291 said:


> I may kid and joke but I dont f**k around!!!!


I guess you don't! lol


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1170301 said:


> nice I want to do that to mine, Did you use the same bolts that the plow came with?* I am sure it is alot cheaper then what fisher wants for theirs*


In all honesty I think Pete's is alot better then fishers, theirs dosen't cover the center in any position. Pete's covers the whole width of the blade in all positions...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

10-4 Pete, let me know how much you will want for it, stock bolts were long enough? I can get longer bolts at work so its not a problem if i need longer bolts. Does EastBranch shipping go down your way? do you head up to bangor once in a while? you could drop it off at Daigle and houghton in Hermon and I would just have the boss bring it up with him, i am sure we could figure something out


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1170369 said:


> 10-4 Pete, let me know how much you will want for it, stock bolts were long enough? I can get longer bolts at work so its not a problem if i need longer bolts. Does EastBranch shipping go down your way? do you head up to bangor once in a while? you could drop it off at Daigle and houghton in Hermon and I would just have the boss bring it up with him, i am sure we could figure something out


I will just ship it from my buddies Metal shop to your work attn: bigbadbrad!!!!!!!!
Give me a couple weeks to catch up with him.. Im a man of my word so you will hear back from me. I used the factory bolts but when I redo it im just going to get longer ss bolts.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah if you ship it, ship it to the shop in Fort Kent, It will be easier for both of us, I am in no rush, so when you get a chance is fine by me. you think stainless bolts will be strong enough? we got all kinds of 1/2 stainless bolts at work, thats what holds on the bumpers on the Western Stars


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice setup. Thats a bad ass snow deflector


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice Pete! When its time to replace mine I'm coming to you buddy!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

As promised..... the last storm (2-3") I could not get over 10mph. I hit 25mph a coulple of times this A.M. with no blow over wesport

Here are the pics.....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome Pete, nice stacking picture!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

nice very nice indeed


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

looks great, those fishers are the only yellow plow i have seen hold up worth a dang


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

now that's a great looking truck and plow setup!


----------



## chriso3wj (Nov 19, 2009)

Very Nice....wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

pete that deflector looks great...what a nice job you did.....better then the one they sell...what size is the torque on those bolts ontop of the blade? I dont have it in my box.....need to buy it today


----------

